# My new deck and my bicycle shed..



## bondfan (Jun 9, 2009)

I finally finished my deck (last fall) and built a bicycle shed that will house my bike in summer and snowblower in winter...:thumbsup:


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

which do you enjoy more? the bike or the deck?


----------



## bondfan (Jun 9, 2009)

*more?*

Probably the deck, but there's a good trail about 5 minutes from my house, lots of places to go, including it's right beside work...


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Well done, the deck is very nice and the shed looks good and serves a good purpose.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Great job on both. Bet you can't wait to be able to use that deck again! I've had enough of Winter.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Great work bondfan, now rake those leaves. Lol.


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice. I like the contrast between the wood and the white trim. Real pretty.


----------



## bondfan (Jun 9, 2009)

*leaves...*

lol, I was wondering of anyone would notice those things! :laughing:


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

Great material selection. Did you use Treks engineered decking? I like the siding on the shed. Is that cedar? Great job!


----------



## bondfan (Jun 9, 2009)

*materials..*

Actually, all the wood in the deck itself is spruce, stained on all sides (I don't like working with, or walking on pressure treated wood :thumbdown. The while trim boards are 1" x" 8" pine.
The siding on the shed is 1" x 6" pine clapboards finished with cedar stain; the shingles are white cedar.
A lot cheaper this way, and I screwed down all the decking boards, so if one rots, it's easy to replace. I'll probably get tired of the design before it needs to be replaced anyway!
Thanks for the compliments. If anyone likes, I could do up a list of measurements for that shed.


----------

